
Show HN: ImageCart – Low cost unlimited public and private Docker repositories - Dartoxian
https://imagecart.cloud
======
Dartoxian
Hi, I'm the creator of ImageCart - I've been working on it now for a few
months and a friend strongly encouraged me to share it for community feedback.

ImageCart is (going to be) a low cost private repository hosting solution for
individuals and small teams. I've started with support for Docker
repositories, but plan to add other repository types.

~~~
verdverm
Is this like what GitHub made?

We use a private docker registry already, insanely cheap (only paying for S3
costs), why would I want this? Can you beat that price? Is this what you
really want to compete on? (we're the cheapest solution!)

Who wants to buy the cheapest option of anything anyway?

